# Phil X



## ezcomes (Jul 28, 2008)

I know most of us were in awe in the P90 demo video...playing eruption on a LP Jr...

i've been watching some of his stuff on the Tube...he sure can play...

looking on his website...i love this amp...









a 1976 JMP 100W with a BBQ grill on front

does anyone recognize what amps there are that he's playing??

[YOUTUBE]aJm_6AblrM0[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## jimihendrix (Jun 27, 2009)

hey there...the amp is a "roppoli"...

[video=youtube;HCbvTFPybMo]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HCbvTFPybMo[/video]


----------



## ezcomes (Jul 28, 2008)

nice!
he sures gets a killer tone out of it!


----------



## cheezyridr (Jun 8, 2009)

i dunno, i think buddy rich woulda went all up in 'em. they weren't keepin time that great, and that dude butchered the keyboard solo on the guitar.


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

Lou Roppoli is a manager at Kaos Music on Bloor St. W. in Toronto. Phil X is also,... Canadian.


----------



## Guest (Jul 14, 2010)

Robert1950 said:


> Lou Roppoli is a manager at Kaos Music on Bloor St. W. in Toronto. Phil X is also,... Canadian.


I was going to ask if this was the same Phil X who was in Triumph there for a period while Emmet was out. Cool.


----------



## whywhyzed (Jan 28, 2008)

cheezyridr said:


> i dunno, i think buddy rich woulda went all up in 'em. they weren't keepin time that great, and that dude butchered the keyboard solo on the guitar.


that was a gig Phil played with 2 of his high school buddies- a reunion of sorts.... I don't think they had more than about 25 minutes to practice... not that they needed any excuses... amazing players


----------



## NB_Terry (Feb 2, 2006)

There's a clip of them playing a King's X tune that's really good. 

Other than Triumph, Phil X also played with Frozen Ghost and Aldo Nova back around 1990.


----------



## Rugburn (Jan 14, 2009)

I thought the Highway Star cover was great.


----------



## cheezyridr (Jun 8, 2009)

Rugburn said:


> I thought the Highway Star cover was great.


it really wasn't bad, i was mostly being a smart @ss. i wish i could play as well. but the timing wasn't quite right, that part is true.


----------



## Jim DaddyO (Mar 20, 2009)

have subscribed to fretted americana on you tube for a while now, Phil rocks! The wife has a differing opinion.


----------

